# The Summit,Leicester 2012



## MD (Mar 16, 2012)

The Summit, a purpose-built contemporary development providing high quality, affordable, student accommodation for the De Montfort and Leicester Universities. Within a 2 and 10 minute walk of each campus respectively. A significant halls of residence providing student flats for letting in the city of Leicester.

21 storey high the stairs nearly rendered me a cripple !




one by M D Allen, on Flickr




down by M D Allen, on Flickr




walkers by M D Allen, on Flickr

the building in the middle is the royal infirmary 



lri by M D Allen, on Flickr




Canal by M D Allen, on Flickr




glass-factory by M D Allen, on Flickr




canal2 by M D Allen, on Flickr

all in all a cracking night out and this finished it off perfectly


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice Mr D


----------



## alex76 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool stuff md


----------



## chizyramone (Mar 17, 2012)

Whoah!! Nice one MD.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow! Leicester never looked so beautiful! Nice one sir!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 17, 2012)

Great pics and views,nicely done.


----------



## MD (Mar 22, 2012)

_MG_3641 by M D Allen, on Flickr

the tigers ground






tigers by M D Allen, on Flickr

very bottom of the pic you can see the statue of liberty ( from the old liberty shoe factory)






liberty by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 22, 2012)

Just wow! so jealous there's nothing high in my town  
Fantastic pics as usual!


----------



## sue blackeagle (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoa awesome high stuff there .....


----------



## razbo (Apr 16, 2012)

Love it great pics, 

how did you get permission to go up there?


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 16, 2012)

awesome shots as usual  what a view!


----------



## jameswildcooper (May 1, 2012)

nice one.
where am i?


----------



## MD (May 1, 2012)

its nearly all glazed now !!


----------



## rennie1289 (Jun 18, 2012)

theres sum very nice views there


----------



## Oyster (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice work, you can see my house on your pics.  I have my sights set on something a lot lower and not too many miles away.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

amazing shots...wish i had the nerve to get up to these places..


----------



## rennie1289 (Jun 18, 2012)

lol just remember red bull does not give you wings while ur on top off there


----------

